# WANT - grind-by-weight PK



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

http://dailycoffeenews.com/2017/04/26/compak-weighs-in-with-grind-by-weight-tech-in-new-pk-line/


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Has this not been tried previously? I would be surprised if not. Even if it has I think it is a great approach, I just fear the price, cos I think I might want one - unless someone tells me a good reason not to?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

These are aimed at cafe's and will be priced accordingly , For 1-2 drinks a day , the weigh feature is overkill for the home users. Just buy some decent scales and save the cash.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Seems that Compak are trying to get ahead with grinder tech - 350RPM, different burr geometry. I'm all ears!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

nothing else out there about these yet though and expect prices to be £1500 plus!


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Are these flats? Or am I just blind and can't read.

Retention would probably be quite high as they need some back force to deal with static and typically this means some sort of a narrowing inside the chute to pack up the coffee a bit.

Would be interested to see what they have found during their R&D process and why suddenly 350RPM works, especially if it's flat burrs (read somewhere you need at least 400RPM to get enough centrifugal force).

T.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Seemingly flats as 83mm and 100mm were mentioned - I seem to recall Compak using these on these sizes on the E8 and the Dalek.

Conical burrs absolutely blag my head, I don't know how these are even made!!

I hear what you're saying about centrifugal force but perhaps the torque generated by the 935 watt motors will suffice perhaps along with a bean auger too,

but that's just me speculating.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm not 100% sure the 400RPM quoted was for single dosing or bean fed burr chambers, with a coffee stack you might need less to throw the beans around the burrs. Heck it might even work with 50RPM if you have enough bean load.

That speed and power combo would give you around 19Nm of torque, which is in the region of enough to start running with a full chamber of beans, but I'm fairly sure they pack fairly beefy start caps on these to kick things up a notch. Overall torque will not affect how the beans are thrown around the burr chamber, so these might be far from perfect for single dosing, but then again it's for cafes and has weighing functionality, so anyone single dosing these would be rather mad.

I wanted to convert the ZR to a flat at some point, but I'd have to change the gearbox on it to allow for higher speeds. My bank manager says saving for a house is more important, so I'm sticking to the conics









T.


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> nothing else out there about these yet though and expect prices to be £1500 plus!


I wonder how the price would compare to an EK43 and that new bean counter or that EK43 bean doser?


----------

